# Channellock introduces a new 369 lineman's plier



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.channellock.com/pressroom/press.aspx



> *MEADVILLE, Pa.* – August 1, 2010 – Channellock introduces the improved 9.5" 369 high-leverage linemen's plier, the latest in high-performance design from the company known worldwide for manufacturing quality pliers. Channellock re-created its original linemen's plier and positioned the rivet closer to the head, providing more power to the laser heat-treated edges to cut through fish tape with less effort.
> "Our improved high-leverage linemen's plier surpasses the competition in both the testing lab and the field," notes Ryan DeArment, vice president of sales and marketing at CHANNELLOCK®. "Professionals and do-it-yourselfers will be thrilled with the reduced effort and time saved that the 369 high-leverage linemen's plier provides."
> 
> 
> ...



They don't look really different from my Channellock-made Ideals or the 369 owned by a JM at work but I contacted a Channellock rep and they apparently are different. I didn't notice till a few months ago that their anvil cutting edge is what gives them that spongy Channellock cutting feel. They seem deceptively dull because they don't make that crispy sort of "click" cut that my Gray needlenose makes but in reality they take very little effort to cut wires and screws. Hard to fault them really and with all the Klein and Knipex talk on here it seems like these linemans don't get talked about as much.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe Im old school but Channellock makes the best Channellocks and Klein makes the best Kleins.
I like Klein screwdrivers because I am used to the way they feel in my hand and they are convenient to buy at the local supply house.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't like the channellocks pliers for two reasons,

1.) I have small hands, and the fulcrum is so far up, that you need some pretty large hands to open them wide enough while maintaining a good _leveraged_ grip at the bottom of the pliers. I always have to slide my hands up to open them that wide and then work my way towards the bottom as I cut.

2.) The "knife and anvil" design means that one blade is wide and flat, and the other is pointed and sharp. You can see this if you look at them up close. This does not make for an ideal means to strip wires if you're using your linemans. While I can confirm that knipex is great for stripping. Klein I have no opinion because I've never used klein pliers before.

On the flipside, you'll pay around half the price for CL ($22-$25) than you would klein or knipex, and considering _overall_ they are a good quality plier, that's really not bad.

Oh, and to Jrannis: Checkout Knipex's cobra/alligator adjustable pliers, they blow "channellocks" out of the water. Their lineman's on the other hand are a toss up in my opinion.


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, Knipex makes really nice 'cobra/alligator' pliers, grip like a sonofagun. When I worked at a supply house a few years back they had a display they gave us, had a little stand made of pipe. You could grip their plier onto the pipe and actually stand on the pliers and the group wouldn't slip. I actually did it, and I probably was on the north side of 250lbs then.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I don't like the channellocks pliers for two reasons,
> 
> 1.) I have small hands, and the fulcrum is so far up, that you need some pretty large hands to open them wide enough while maintaining a good _leveraged_ grip at the bottom of the pliers. I always have to slide my hands up to open them that wide and then work my way towards the bottom as I cut.
> 
> ...


Interesting. The Knipex brand isnt here in South Florida. I googled it and found that Sears carries them.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM217364744P?mv=rr

Ill have to give them a try


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Interesting. The Knipex brand isnt here in South Florida. I googled it and found that Sears carries them.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM217364744P?mv=rr
> 
> Ill have to give them a try


I picked up a pair (used) of those a few weeks ago and have been using them. I like them, they are very light and small. Great for compression fittings


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

...but do they have a fish tape puller? I'll never buy another pair of lineman's pliers that doesn't have the fish tape puller.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Johnny Two Tone said:


> ...but do they have a fish tape puller? I'll never buy another pair of lineman's pliers that doesn't have the fish tape puller.


I used to think the same thing, but honestly, even when I have it, I rarely use it.


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I used to think the same thing, but honestly, even when I have it, I rarely use it.


It may just be coincidence with the type of work I'm currently doing but I use the fish tape puller constantly.

I actually did buy one of the independent fish tape pullers but having yet another thing to drag around is lame. So, if I'm always going to have a pair of lineman's pliers on me then I may as well kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I used to think the same thing, but honestly, even when I have it, I rarely use it.


I don't need mine all the time but there have been times when it was a huge help. Not sure if I would use a crimper back there though. I noticed there is also a 369 with a built in #12 wire stripper.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I don't need mine all the time but there have been times when it was a huge help. Not sure if I would use a crimper back there though. I noticed there is also a 369 with a built in #12 wire stripper.


I have that style (older model I think).

It has a 12 gauge stripper, and wire bender, as well as a fishtape puller and a crimper.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I looked at the Channellock site and found there screwdrivers troublesome. From what I see the shaft goes through the handle and is attached to the cap on the end of the handle. DANGEROUS DANGEROUS DANGEROUS


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I looked at the Channellock site and found there screwdrivers troublesome. From what I see the shaft goes through the handle and is attached to the cap on the end of the handle. DANGEROUS DANGEROUS DANGEROUS


 Not this again! Yeah, if you're using an improperly rated screwdriver as your only PPE for energized work, I absolutely agree, it is dangerous no matter who makes the screwdriver. :no:

-John


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Big John said:


> Not this again! Yeah, *if you're using an improperly rated screwdriver as your only PPE for energized work*, I absolutely agree :no:
> 
> -John


Big John said it, not me! :thumbup:


----------

